# NEW baby bettas!!!



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

SO... my newbies came in today!!!!
I got them from Cajunamy and they are doing GREAT so far, everyone made the trip and no oe seems to freaked out...

Heres Ender:

























Echo:


















and Merle:


























More pictures once they settle in!!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

SO TINY OMG!!! They're probably smaller than my Tinkerbell!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Dawwww so cute!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yay I'm glad to hear your babies made the journey alright  Judging by the boy I got in they seem to be a strong bunch c:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

They are tiny!!!!
I <3 them already, so beautiful, and def. a strong bunch, I am very impressed so far, they are already looking for food and swimming around exploring


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres some slightly better pictures... they wont stay still!!! lol

Ender









Merle:









Echo


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg how cute! theyre so tiny!! =)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know!!! XD I wish I had a better camera though


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Awh they're adorable!! Congrates.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

FS - so glad to here yours got there too!

LBs- dawwwwwwwwwwww! I'm so happy they made it and are doing well.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and sizewise, if anyone is wondering, they are about 1.5 inches


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My Tinkerbell IS smaller than them, then. She's only about 1 inch long. Really tiny! But she's growing every day it seems.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

what breed are they?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

hmboyz said:


> what breed are they?


They are a cross between a male halfmoon plakat (short fin) blue and white dragon scale marble, and a female super delta (long fin) green marble female. 

Heres the thread with the picture of the parents:

*http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=77093*


----------

